# Word-Makros bearbeiten



## Nastradamus01 (26. Januar 2007)

Hello Leute!

Ich habe ein riesen Problem mit einem Word-Makro!

Ich habe eine Normal.dot Vorlage bekommen und dort sind Makros eingespielt!
Diese möchte ich verändern und dann Speichern!
Doch immer wenn ich das mache und diese Vorlage, oder auch ein neues 
Word-Dokument öffne.. kommt ein Word-Fehler und er möchtet dieses im 
abgesicherten Modus starten.. wo dann die Makros nicht mehr vorhanden sind!

Ich habe Office XP!


----------



## DrSoong (26. Januar 2007)

Was für ein Fehler kommt den? Kannst du die Word-Datei hier raufspielen, dass wir uns sie ansehen können (oder ist es zu sensibles Material)?


Der Doc!


----------



## Nastradamus01 (26. Januar 2007)

Kann bzw. darf ich leider nicht raufkopieren..

Fehlermeldung ist folgende:

Microsoft Word hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden.

Falls Sie Ihre Arbeit noch nicht gespeichert hatten, kann Microsoft Word versuchen, Ihre Daten wiederherzustellen

Checkbox: Arbeit wiederherstellen und Microsoft Word neu starten

Für weitere Informationen zu diesem Fehler, klicken Sie hier.

Buttons:

Debug und Schließen


----------



## Nastradamus01 (26. Januar 2007)

jedoch kanns nicht wirklich am Code direkt liegen, weil auch wenn ich einfach einen Kommentar einfüge und dann speichere.. kommt dieser Fehler auch!!


----------



## duckdonald (26. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

so einen Fehler hatte ich auch mal, Word isr dann bei JEDEN speichern abgestürzt.
Bei mir hat es geholfen den Reparaturmodus des Setups auszuführen (OfficeCD).

bye Duckdonald


----------

